# Best mist spraying pop up sprinkler?



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I've bought a few box store pop ups and noticed they do not all spray the same. Im looking for 2-10ft or in between. Just would like some good misty spray. Seems to do better with coverage. Thanks.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a bunch of Toro 570Z spray heads that I am happy with. You may want to try swapping the nozzles to see if you get better coverage.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Thank you. I did not think of just buying the heads. That would make things a bit more easy for sure. Appreciate it.



Lust4Lawn said:


> I have a bunch of Toro 570Z spray heads that I am happy with. You may want to try swapping the nozzles to see if you get better coverage.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I think they will do just what I am needing. Thanks.

https://youtu.be/4OcTrtu76H4


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@GreenLand OK, great. You likely have a local irrigation company that can help you with these parts instead of bothering with the mess that is the irrigation section of the HD/Lowes.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Just now getting this. I do plan to source these local. For sure not the box stores this go around. I can use my companies account at some plumbing supply stores so I'll go that route. I really appreciate the assistance.



Lust4Lawn said:


> @GreenLand OK, great. You likely have a local irrigation company that can help you with these parts instead of bothering with the mess that is the irrigation section of the HD/Lowes.


----------

